# How many cultures to keep for 20 frogs?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

As my frog family is growing, I will have 20 frogs by this weekend. So I wondering how many FF cultures would you start each week to keep them well feed? I had been start two each week. It seems I might need to start more, more frequently now. I am using Melanogaster, and wingless Melanogaster. 
I do one of each, each week.

Thought please!!!
Steve


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

It depends on the size and type of frog. I've heard a very, very rough generalization of 1 culture per week per pair of frogs.

According to your signature you already have 18 frogs - are you able to feed all those with just 2 cultures a week?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> It depends on the size and type of frog. I've heard a very, very rough generalization of 1 culture per week per pair of frogs.
> According to your signature you already have 18 frogs - are you able to feed all those with just 2 cultures a week?


I have 12 cultures going right now, But only had 14 frogs at the start of the week. Just added the Bakhuis and might gave two more, (lost in the mail right now). I probably keep my cultures longer than most people. If they are still producing, I keep them. This is usually about 5-6 weeks. I've had the same cultures going for a 1-1/2 years now. SO it's been working good for me.

Steve


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm doing 8 a week right now, 4 each of melo and hydeii. This is for about 30-40 frogs (head count changes with breeding), and I think I'll bump it to 10 a week.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I'm doing 8 a week right now, 4 each of melo and hydeii. This is for about 30-40 frogs (head count changes with breeding), and I think I'll bump it to 10 a week.


I'm starting to think that I need 3-4 a week now. I would rather have too many than not enough. Those Azureus have a LARGE appetite!!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am feeding 35 frogs and 13 froglets. I currently make 6 melano cultures each week. I feed light every day and heavier 2-3 times a week and have just enough.

It's hard to guess how many you will need. The amount of flies each culture produces varies from culture to culture and person to person.

-Christian


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tincs can eat! 

Keep that one in mind when you think about how many you need.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> Tincs can eat!
> 
> Keep that one in mind when you think about how many you need.


Ummm, I'm going to go make some cultures RIGHT NOW!!

Steve


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I have auratus, galacts, and truncatus. A total of 34 adults. And 4 melano cultures per week is enough. I feed every other day, pretty heavily so that a few flies go uneaten.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I make 2 melo and 1 hydei every 2 to 3 weeks. I keep my cultures until I don't have any more flies. My melo's have mutated some how, and they fly. These cultures produce worms in 4-6 days and last more than a month. I have 10 frogs. I feed them daily...


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Steverd said:


> I'm starting to think that I need 3-4 a week now. I would rather have too many than not enough. Those Azureus have a LARGE appetite!!


Try adding 1 or 2 Hydei cx per week. I have several pairs pums as well as several groups terribilis, tincs, and auratus for a total of around 30 of all sizes in 8 tanks (yes, species isolated). Feed easily off 3 melano and 2 hydei weekly. Larger hydei are great for the big boys and save more mels for the smaller frogs.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

dang, those little buggers eat alot huh?

The plastic containers that you use to culture ff's, can you just wash them thoroughly and reuse them? That would be alot of $ wasted on plastic containers if you couldn't.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I reuse my lids and containers. First, I freeze them to kill off anything that was in the containers(flies and possibly mites). I then thaw the container, remove the contents, clean thoughly with a little bleach, rinse very well, dry and then I put the container and lid in the mircowave for 30 seconds. When, I make a new batch of media, I again microwave the contents for 30 seconds. I have not had any problems with mites with this method and I save $


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mimic711 said:


> dang, those little buggers eat alot huh?
> 
> The plastic containers that you use to culture ff's, can you just wash them thoroughly and reuse them? That would be alot of $ wasted on plastic containers if you couldn't.


Mimic711,

I only recycle the 32oz cups. The lids will (eventually) perforate, to the sheer delight of your attendant collection of spiders. The cheapest source for the lids that I have found in the past is AZDR (AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies). They currently have them at $.21 @ in quantities of 50.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

http://www.superiorshippingsupplies.com/the-store/141/shopbrowse


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Colleen53 said:


> I reuse my lids and containers. First, I freeze them to kill off anything that was in the containers(flies and possibly mites). I then thaw the container, remove the contents, clean thoughly with a little bleach, rinse very well, dry and then I put the container and lid in the mircowave for 30 seconds. When, I make a new batch of media, I again microwave the contents for 30 seconds. I have not had any problems with mites with this method and I save $


I have reused the lids, but not the containers yet. I think it's a gross out factor for me. SO far it hasn't been worth cleaning them to save 0.20c a container to me.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I dump my cultures in the compost (which has really started rocking since starting this), and hose out my cups. Once I have a nice stack (every 6 weeks or so) I wash them in the sink with biodegradable soap and thyme oil. I only reuse the nicest of lids, which I soak in a 10% bleach solution.


----------

